
Why Does Tylenol Kill Snakes? - RickJWagner
https://www.realclearscience.com/quick_and_clear_science/2020/01/23/why_does_tylenol_kill_snakes.html
======
rurban
So we have now an effective weapon against Python, but what about PHP, Perl or
Ruby?

------
yummypaint
Does anyone know if this might also effect aligators? Was thinking about the
python problem in the everglades.

~~~
elfexec
FTA:

"As evidenced in prior research, as little as 40 milligrams of acetaminophen
can be acutely toxic to any reptile, not just snakes."

